# What Is My Type Really?



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm new here, but I've been reading the forums here for quite some time. I decided to join in, and began by taking one of the questionnaires available on this website.

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I have some depression and anxiety, as well as a temporary disease I'm dealing with. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.* 

flickr.com/photos/loic80l/16515630934/in/explore-2015-04-13

What an incredibly gorgeous photograph. It brings to mind a sharp focus on the beautiful, that which shines, and the good things in life, despite being surrounded and confined by dull, be-shadowed walls. As if one is staring out into the future and seeing his dreams come to life, oblivious to how stuck he is and how impossible it is to escape his poor situation. If only he could walk through and reach the brilliant lights, that which is so out of reach but yet so close...

The contrast is beautiful. There is such a difference between the claustrophobic walls and the towering, glowing spires and soaring, ethereal lights. The white lights within the tunnel seem to be pointing like arrows, beckoning the bystander to leave this place, and be free. The reflection in the water seems to only double this strange command to go out and explore the world beyond, making it all that more enticing and impossible to resist.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

For me, the initial reaction would be one of great distress. For I don't devote favoritism to just any person. For a musician to be so important to me to cause me to go to incredible lengths to see them, I must have experienced intense feelings through their creations and an irresistible draw to their personalities. The possibility of missing a once-in-a-lifetime chance to meet them, to be in their presence if only for a short time, would make me indescribably upset. Though of course, I would become worried about our position and the condition of the car. Though it is likely someone else would take leadership in this situation, and I would simply sit there quietly with a thousand thoughts rushing through my head.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

The only way I would care about this party is if it was an opportunity to meet and greet with the artist and perhaps receive an autograph. I most certainly would have to trust the driver enough to allow him to go, as how can I know for certain that he won't drink? For all I know, he could leave me stranded here, never to return.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

This varies greatly. It depends. If someone questions something fundamental to my beliefs, such as the existence of God, I would likely become visually upset. But again, it depends on what exactly they say. I am not going to needlessly create conflict unless I feel it is a "psychological life-or-death situation." Even if I strongly disagree, I may not say anything unless it is directed at me or I see it as a personal attack.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I would re-evaluate it in my mind. If the new information/experience leads me to the conclusion that I was previously wrong, I must know _why_ I was wrong and how I didn't see it until now. I also must know for certain if the contradiction is authentic, or merely something purported by another which I am unable to counter for lack of information.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*

My childhood, as with most, determined the majority of these things. As well as gradually growing up and the continual maturation of the mind. When it comes to determining my values, well, if I truly feel very strongly about something, I experienced an intense emotional reaction and empathy which forever etched the situation in my brain. Most often I won't remember the details of a situation, but rather how it made me feel.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

My individuality. I refuse to follow the crowd and to give in to peer pressure. I am able to put myself in almost anyone's shoes and see from (what I believe to be) their perspective. Thus it makes me very upset when people are labeled completely wrong in every way. Well, I highly doubt that every thing conflicts with your values as much as you claim. In addition to this, I tend to pick up on the emotions of others around me wherever I go. Even more so if I know them well. I don't feel their emotions for them, per say, but seem to feel exactly as they are. That is, when I can tell those I'm surrounded by are stressed, I become stressed as well. The same with sadness, anger, etc. The more "negative" the emotion, the more powerful and overstimulating it becomes to me.

One thing to change? Well, that's far too little. I should like to rewrite myself completely, but sadly that is impossible. I suppose I would like to be rational, brilliant, and quick to witty, sarcastic remarks. But I would also like to be more extroverted, more outwardly likeable to others. For I fear it has caused me great pain to have such a personality as I do. But that is another story.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Hunches and gut feelings seem to come to me at random, quite naturally. Mostly, they seem to be triggered by social stimuli and being in the presence of certain kinds of people. There usually comes a time when I have a feeling about someone or something, as if there is an odd agenda or something I can't quite place, but I know is most certainly true despite no evidence indicating it as such.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Activities without the "active." I much prefer an active brain to an active body. When I am exhausted, my favorite hobbies include writing, listening to music, doing researching online, reading, television, and drawing. These things never fail to relieve stress and reproduce my sapped energy and drive to any kind of action whatsoever.

Activities which drain me tend to center around people. The more there are, and the worse I get along with them, the harsher it is on my energy levels. I don't particularly like gatherings such as graduations. When it comes to the most draining, however, nothing is more so than conflict. Fights, arguments, attacks on my character, etc. These things leave me completely and utterly without patience and the ability to deal with even small annoyances.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?* Hmm... Nearly all of it, I should say. I find it incredibly difficult to verbalize my thoughts. Writing is one of the few mediums through which I am able to more accurately articulate that which I feel and think. Though even words are often not sufficient. I tend not to reveal my true opinions unless provoked, and am generally reserved and distant around people I am not close to.

*Other Information Which May Or May Not Be Helpful:*

I first discovered the Myers Briggs personality theory around the age of 12. It was very exciting for me, and I became fascinated with it. Though I knew very little about the actual functions and merely wished to know my own type, it was incredibly stimulating. I decided, based on internet information and quizzes, that I was an ISFP. This seemed to make perfect sense to me. It also seemed to be the same type as someone I had recently come to relate to more than anyone I actually knew: Michael Jackson. Yes, I adored him, and everything about the ISFP personality seemed to fit me.

But I became older, and things changed. I was no longer sure I was a sensing type. After some research and self-interrogation, I determined my type to be INFP. But I am on a see-saw of decision. Some people seem to see me as more of a sensing type, or at least have wondered if I am an ISFP rather than an INFP. But currently, I relate far more to the INFP type. However, at this point almost every personality type seems to be an option.

In the past year, I heard an ad for the 25th Anniversary of Morrissey's album Vauxhall and I. It drew me in, and his sound and lyrics captivated me. So eventually I researched him, watched his interviews, and found someone I related to in such an incredible way. His mannerisms, his way of speaking, his perspectives on life and certain issues... I had no idea someone could be so similar to myself. Over a long period of time, I have discovered more people that I seem to relate to a lot. Aside from Michael Jackson and Robin Gibb (of Bee Gees fame), I found myself drawn to David Bowie, Kate Bush, Brandon Flowers, Audrey Hepburn, Tom Chaplin (of the band Keane) and others. It makes it even more confusing for me, for some appear to be sensing and others intuitive. 

Some traits which people have told me I possess include being: Shy, overanalyzing, sweet, intellectual, caring, mature, artistic, creative, and smart

I have done research into the cognitive functions, but still find myself unsure of my type. In essence, I am caught between ISFP and INFP, but I'm willing to entertain the idea of being any of the 16 types. If you gave any guesses, please include your mental reasoning.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Moonlit Wanderer said:


> I am going to begin by taking one of the questionnaires available on this website.
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*


....

Hi, Moonlit! How well do you identify with these persons? ...


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I'll edit in my opinion once I finish watching said videos.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Moonlit Wanderer said:


> Thank you for the response. I'll edit in my opinion once I finish watching said videos.


Neat. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Based on this you are more of an intuitive than a sensor but if your friends think you are a sensor they might be a better source than me because they know you better.

I'll try to help anyways.

You seem to be either an INFP, INFJ, or ISFP. I would put INFP with INFJ as a close second. I only put ISFP because of your friends.

Watch these

INFP:









INFJ:









ISFP:




...


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

...

ISFP:









INFJ vs INFP:









(sorry this is a lot but it will help you find your type)


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

It's not an issue. I like having a lot of info to go off of, so thank you.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Moonlit Wanderer said:


> It's not an issue. I like having a lot of info to go off of, so thank you.


You're Welcome roud:


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

Gurpy said:


> Based on this you are more of an intuitive than a sensor but if your friends think you are a sensor they might be a better source than me because they know you better.
> 
> I'll try to help anyways.
> 
> ...



Based on these videos and what I know of the Myers Briggs personality types, I relate most strongly to the INFP and to several aspects of the INFJ. I seem to only relate superficially to the ISFP, and if anything it would apply more to how I act around others than my true mindset. 

I'm not entirely sure at this point whether I am INFP or INFJ. Probably INFP, because I believe Fi is my primary function. However, the empathy aspects of the INFJ and accommodating yourself to others seems very much like myself.

I've never really followed a group mentality, however. I believe that I see everyone as an individual. But there are always right choices and wrong choices, and for some things a right way to do it. For other things, well, it depends. There could be infinite ways to do something, none of which could be deemed right, only more efficient.

I completely understand one-way friendships with little recuperation. I feel I've had many of these. Ones where you attempt to understand a person and their feelings, but they do nothing of the same. I require validation as an individual, one unique and unlike any one else you know. But I also need others who are like me, people to belong to.


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Neat. Welcome to the forum.


Here is what I thought about the two videos.

In regards to the first girl and my initial impressions, she seemed to be a sociable type, likeable and easy to get along with, but rather boring in her storytelling. However, when she began speaking about her empathy problems and the overwhelming intensity of walking into a room and taking in someone else’s emotions, I found myself understanding her better. It was surprisingly similar to what I myself wrote not long ago. I also relate strongly to the “feeling different when growing up” aspect of her talk. I hadn’t really considered Fe as a possibility, but what she described made sense to me. I especially like the quote “It takes me a lot to find myself attracted to someone, or to find someone interesting. It doesn’t happen often. But when it does it happen, it’s very strong, and my feelings are pretty intense.” But I believe this part may be more an aspect of introversion rather than specific to the INFJ’s function stacking. I don’t know that I can vouch for people coming to me often for advice, but I do like giving it out if someone takes the effort to ask me. 

The second lady’s body language seemed a bit odd to me. Her eyes seemed to “pop open” a lot, and it felt a bit off putting. However, she had some interesting things to say. It was a bit hard to follow her at times because of her fast speaking and tendency to drop in volume while speaking, but the part about the overanalyzing and others thinking you are frustrated when in reality you are just passionate about what you are talking about is definitely relateable. Like her, I easily abandon projects when another one looks more promising and exciting. I also am very obsessive sometimes, and will have periods of time where I absolutely must know all I can about a particular subject. I can also understand the searching for information within your mind but being distracted by the sheer volume of information it contains, and being unable to “drag out” what it is you were trying to say a minute ago. In addition, the dislike of being so sensitive is something I identify with to a very strong extent. (Though this, again, may not be an indication of INFJness specifically)


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Neither girl is INFJ. This is INFJ. You are a Fi type. I thought ISFP. Since you like music, check interviews of Lana Del Ray & Lorde (ISFPs), Bjork & Owl City (could be E) (INFPs). 


* *


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

This lady seems to fit much better what I thought an INFJ was. Though may I ask, for further reference, what makes the other two not INFJ and this woman INFJ instead? 

I've watched one of Bjork's interviews before. But I'll definitely take a look at the others as well, and revisit Bjork. Was ISFP just a first impression or rather something you determined based on what I wrote? I'm just curious.

Edit: I most certainly find Adam Young and Bjork easier to relate to than Lorde and Lana Del Ray.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Moonlit Wanderer said:


> This lady seems to fit much better what I thought an INFJ was. Though may I ask, for further reference, what makes the other two not INFJ and this woman INFJ instead?


First one is likely Fi dom. Generic "I guess things often!" is not what Ni dominance is, it's not even something that is reserved to N types. Second one I'm not sure since I've only watched part of the video but I did not see Ni dominance. Additionally what she says (something about "drop projects and chase next exciting thing" & such few times) is not anything associated with Ni. For the girl I brought up if you are curious you can read here (and on the next page).



> I've watched one of Bjork's interviews before. But I'll definitely take a look at the others as well, and revisit Bjork. Was ISFP just a first impression or rather something you determined based on what I wrote? I'm just curious.
> 
> Edit: I most certainly find Adam Young and Bjork easier to relate to than Lorde and Lana Del Ray.


Well, it's as good as anything. Hang around NFP forums, see how you like it.


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm still looking for opinions and help, so if anyone else has anything to say please don't hesitate.


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

Bumped for hopeful acquisition of more information


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for viewing and commenting on the two INFJ videos from Melody and 'INFJFrontRowSeat'.

From your comments and info you seem clearly to be INFJ.

Regarding these two comments ...

"I hadn’t really considered Fe as a possibility, but what she described made sense to me. I especially like the quote “It takes me a lot to find myself attracted to someone, or to find someone interesting. It doesn’t happen often. But when it does it happen, it’s very strong, and my feelings are pretty intense.” But I believe this part may be more an aspect of introversion rather than specific to the INFJ’s function stacking."

"In addition, the dislike of being so sensitive is something I identify with to a very strong extent. (Though this, again, may not be an indication of INFJness specifically)"

There are 16 personality types and 8 are Introvert. Of all of these only one type follows a dominant Ni with an Fe. That's INFJ. You can bet that stacking makes a difference. Just because you have similar experiences doesn't mean it's common to all introverts. It means you are probably INFJ.


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Thanks for viewing and commenting on the two INFJ videos from Melody and 'INFJFrontRowSeat'.
> 
> From your comments and info you seem clearly to be INFJ.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's really interesting. However, do you see any evidence of these functions in what I wrote in my first post?

You see, I'm not entirely sure I even use Fe. I had simply never considered it before, as it never seemed to me the type of expression I use for communication. I'm undecided on Ni, I don't know enough about it yet. But I don't know that this is enough evidence to "prove" that I am INFJ.


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

My Verdict: INFP. You have great insight into your personal feelings that is evident in your writing, which is also fluid and carries a sort of prosody that an INFP tends to have a keen instinct for. An INFJ would have tremendous difficulty flat out "dropping" a pursuit which they have already invested much effort into, and the need to hastily accumulate as much information on a topic as possible before reaching a conclusion is evident of Ne. Most INFJs are probably too stubborn to even ask other people for their opinions on their type.:laughing: You seem to have a great sense of who you are. It seems like you take an aesthetic, literary approach to your writing, while an INFJ tends to incorporate comparatively drier, analytical terms into their language (not always the case, but still). Hope this helps!:happy:


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer (Apr 14, 2015)

RangerJoe said:


> My Verdict: INFP. You have great insight into your personal feelings that is evident in your writing, which is also fluid and carries a sort of prosody that an INFP tends to have a keen instinct for. An INFJ would have tremendous difficulty flat out "dropping" a pursuit which they have already invested much effort into, and the need to hastily accumulate as much information on a topic as possible before reaching a conclusion is evident of Ne. Most INFJs are probably too stubborn to even ask other people for their opinions on their type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. I like the analysis and comparison, it helped me understand your thought process.


----------

